# Tivo Stream 4K Initial Positive Review from a SlingTv user



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just my initial thoughts...I don't know if this is going to be a hit the way the CEO of Tivo wanted it to be, but I am keeping it bc of the integration of SlingTv, Hulu, Disney+, Netflix, and HBO Now as well as the ability to easily scan through movies on the various services.

There are lots of issues, but aside from HDR and controlling audio devices *I think the main weakness is that it feels like 2 operating systems almost competing against each other.* Specifically the Tivo Button in the center and the small circle for Android TV in the bottom middle which if you are not familiar with Android TV you would not know to press in order to get to non-supported apps such as YouTube and Spotify (which I use). Compare this to Roku where everything is laid out in one simple grid. Beyond that I do like the Tivo Stream and I'm putting some points below for my logic:

1. The Tivo Stream GREATLY improves SlingTv even though there is no option for SlingTV favorite channels.

2. I chose SlingTv over YouTubeTV because I knew the Tivo Stream was coming and even though YouTubeTV has an unlimited DVR it's still just the same old stuff over and over again. For example, the Fast and Furious movies and Marvel movies get played over and over again and a lot of shows you can find on Netflix anyway (Star Trek for example). As a result have SlingTv, Hulu, Disney+, Netflix, and HBO Now to have more variety.

3. I have a Samsung UN65MU8000 65in TV and am not noticing any major picture issues even though it has HDR.

Overall, happy with the Tivo Stream and plan on keeping it. I'm 100% certain though that Tivo will be slow to update the software and address the problems addressed on this forum though...so I'd say this will sell ok but not sell enough to make Tivo break out from being niche devices.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

For #1, I think there is, it’s called “Custom”, from the drop down. The Default, and Custom. I am only on trial with Sling, courtesy of TiVo Stream 4K.

‘What I don’t understand with Sling is how it’s not possible to reorder the channels, like with YTTV. That alone to me is a huge negative


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

#2 doesn’t make much sense. Sling is just cable tv too. Just a slimmer package with worse features for less money. I do agree though that cable in general have less to offer these days. 



btw, you didn’t even to buy a streaming box for that tv.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

trip1eX said:


> #2 doesn't make much sense. Sling is just cable tv too. Just a slimmer package with worse features for less money. I do agree though that cable in general have less to offer these days.
> 
> btw, you didn't even to buy a streaming box for that tv.


I actually don't really like the software of the Samsung TVs even though it has tons of apps mostly bc they are trying to push Samsung TV Plus live tv on you and you can't disable it or avoid it. It's kind of like Bixby on Samsung phones where it's annoying.

Also, prior to me moving I recorded the 100 or so movies that cable tv plays over and over and it did not seem to change much over a year or two. Converted them into MP4 video files which I can watch at anytime on my tv so it's one reason that SlingTV with it's sucky software works for me. The TV Stream does improve the Sling TV experience though with the Guide and Live TV buttons on the remote.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

omelet1978 said:


> I actually don't really like the software of the Samsung TVs even though it has tons of apps mostly bc they are trying to push Samsung TV Plus live tv on you and you can't disable it or avoid it. It's kind of like Bixby on Samsung phones where it's annoying.
> 
> Also, prior to me moving I recorded the 100 or so movies that cable tv plays over and over and it did not seem to change much over a year or two. Converted them into MP4 video files which I can watch at anytime on my tv so it's one reason that SlingTV with it's sucky software works for me. The TV Stream does improve the Sling TV experience though with the Guide and Live TV buttons on the remote.


I still don't get the Sling works for you because you recorded 100 movies part. to me the only advantage of sling is if want fewer channels in the slimmer packages they have in exchange for a cheaper price and next to no dvr space plus if you don't want networks or get them via OTA and don't mind having extra equipment/storage for those.

The 100 move part I dn't get where that comes into play.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

trip1eX said:


> I still don't get the Sling works for you because you recorded 100 movies part. to me the only advantage of sling is if want fewer channels in the slimmer packages they have in exchange for a cheaper price and next to no dvr space plus if you don't want networks or get them via OTA and don't mind having extra equipment/storage for those.
> 
> The 100 move part I dn't get where that comes into play.


Not to put words in the OP's mouth, but I think he means that the inferior Sling TV service is fine with him because all of cable is just a lot of re-runs anyway. So bigger, better Youtube TV would just be overkill. Kind of a stretch to turn a negative into a positive.

The second part of #2, that a whole slew of streaming services gives him more variety, of course is true by definition. But he could have also gotten all of those without a Tivo Stream 4K. Nobody could really list that as an advantage.

#3 is a real problem on many TVs and one that doesn't exist on many other Android TVs. The fact that the OP doesn't really notice the problem is also difficult to call an advantage. Another negative attribute that's been turned into a positive because it's not applicable to the OP's situation.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

thyname said:


> For #1, I think there is, it's called "Custom", from the drop down. The Default, and Custom. I am only on trial with Sling, courtesy of TiVo Stream 4K.
> 
> 'What I don't understand with Sling is how it's not possible to reorder the channels, like with YTTV. That alone to me is a huge negative





mdavej said:


> Not to put words in the OP's mouth, but I think he means that the inferior Sling TV service is fine with him because all of cable is just a lot of re-runs anyway. So bigger, better Youtube TV would just be overkill. Kind of a stretch to turn a negative into a positive.
> 
> The second part of #2, that a whole slew of streaming services gives him more variety, of course is true by definition. But he could have also gotten all of those without a Tivo Stream 4K. Nobody could really list that as an advantage.
> 
> #3 is a real problem on many TVs and one that doesn't exist on many other Android TVs. The fact that the OP doesn't really notice the problem is also difficult to call an advantage. Another negative attribute that's been turned into a positive because it's not applicable to the OP's situation.


I'd say all of this is valid and yes my take on cable after spending time reviewing everything is that it's mostly re-runs. I personally spend more time watching YouTube at this point or I'll just pick a movie that is well reviewed on a streaming service and watch that. Why I've decided to just get the basic SlingTv service and the multiple other streaming services.

Also long time Tivo user and personally like the Tivo Stream 4K despite the flaws pointed out on this forum. Personal preference though and what works for me does not work for everyone else.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

I think the OP means, and I agree, is that Sling with DVR is $35. I can add HBO and now it's $50, still less than YouTube. Sling and HBO is a better product than stand alone You Tube TV.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

schatham said:


> I think the OP means, and I agree, is that Sling with DVR is $35. I can add HBO and now it's $50, still less than YouTube. Sling and HBO is a better product than stand alone You Tube TV.


I strongly disagree.
YTTV has many more channels (including locals/PBS), infinitely more DVR space, TV everywhere logins, flawless, precise trickplay, better picture quality, better reliability.

I can subscribe to HBO one month out of every year and see everything there is to see. No need to spend $180/year.

The only advantage Sling has is its a la carte structure.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

mdavej said:


> I strongly disagree.
> YTTV has many more channels (including locals/PBS), infinitely more DVR space, TV everywhere logins, flawless, precise trickplay, better picture quality, better reliability.
> 
> I can subscribe to HBO one month out of every year and see everything there is to see. No need to spend $180/year.
> ...


I don't think Sling has any real advantage over YouTubeTV lol, and if Tivo ever integrates with YouTubeTV I'd switch. However for now I'm good with the Tivo Stream 4K and SlingTv.

I built up a movie collection with my old Tivo Bolt 3TB and kind of studied the cable channels and how they operate...and over time just stopped watching most of it and it lead to me getting Disney+, Netflix, Hulu, SlingTv and HBO instead. Still liking the Tivo Stream 4K by the way.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

mdavej said:


> I strongly disagree.
> YTTV has many more channels (including locals/PBS), infinitely more DVR space, TV everywhere logins, flawless, precise trickplay, better picture quality, better reliability.
> 
> I can subscribe to HBO one month out of every year and see everything there is to see. No need to spend $180/year.
> ...


You missed my point as did omlet. I said Combined HBO and Sling is better than just stand alone YouTube because they are still less than YouTube.

Y


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

schatham said:


> You missed my point as did omlet. I said Combined HBO and Sling is better than just stand alone YouTube because they are still less than YouTube.
> 
> Y


You're saying that 1 bad thing plus 1 ok thing for $50 is better than 1 great thing for $50. You missed my point saying that they are not because they are worse and the same price as YouTube. You get a lot more for that $50 with Youtube than you get with Sling + HBO. Would Philo + Acorn not beat Sling + HBO? How about Pluto + Tubi? Those are also far cheaper, but one could certainly argue that it's not better.

Sling's lineup and features are terrible. HBO is the same mediocre crap over and over for months on end. There's no way those trump Youtube TV.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

schatham said:


> You missed my point as did omlet. I said Combined HBO and Sling is better than just stand alone YouTube because they are still less than YouTube.
> 
> Y


In my personal opinion YouTubeTv is better than SlingTv and HBO combined. SlingTv is very basic and HBO alright but after having it for years it's just one channel/streaming service of many. I watch Netflix more than HBO.

That being said, what works for me may or not work for someone else. HBO has a lot of shows like Sopranos or Rome that you may want to watch so for you Sling and HBO might be better.


----------



## omelet1978 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just thought I’d post an update. Unfortunately after my initial positive impression the amount of bugs made me decide to return the Tivo Stream 4K.

I think my Tv not turning off bc of the CEC issue was the deciding factor. I was also not able to connect an external hard drive after trying various methods via the USB C adapter so even though that was not something Tivo officially supported it was a disappointment. Also, the “My Shows” seemed to have a mind of it’s own and randomly arranged recordings. 

So combination of things but it’s frustrating to say the least since I really wanted this to work. Returned the Tivo, cancelled SlingTv, switched to YouTubeTv, and am using my Roku Ultra for now.


----------



## Berry Johnston (Dec 13, 2020)

I'm 48 hours in and almost about to return it all too. I keep losing the sound when I turn on the TV. My Shows is lame and the 10 hour DVR isn't managing shows well. My time and frustration is wearing thin. TIVO itself looks and sounds better but not enough for the bugs to not matter.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

>> the 10 hour DVR isn't managing shows well.

What DVR? Are you talking about the Tivo Stream 4K ?


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

OH ... Is this what you are talking about?


----------



## Berry Johnston (Dec 13, 2020)

xberk said:


> OH ... Is this what you are talking about?
> 
> View attachment 55623


Yes. That's the only DVR I know that is integrated with TIVO Stream. If there is another one I'd love to try it.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

I still use Spectrum cable and my old Tivo DVR's .. but, yes, YTTV or Sling are cheaper but so far I'm sticking with Spectrum cable .. The TS4K is a nice streaming device that I use too .. it's not perfect (what is?) and it DOES NOT integrate in any way with my Tivo DVRs but it was never meant to do that. I don't find it difficult to switch inputs and access either the TS4K or my Bolt DVR .. this, for me, answers. I imagine YTTV will continue to develop. I realize that TIVO DVR's are likely at the end of product development. I certainly would not invest in a new Tivo DVR at the present time.


----------

